# I feel 10 times better! DID AN ORAL REPORT!



## pokey (Dec 18, 2005)

I did an oral report tonight for my class (well it was a group oral report) and I was actually able to LOOK UP and look PEOPLE in the EYE and talk. I mean, I could have done better because I did start to speak really fast, stumble a bit, and have to refer to my notes, butttttttttttttttt if this were sayyy five months ago, I would have been an absolute wreck BEFORE and DURING the report. I am actually very proud of myself  and I never say that, hehe.

I've been on Lexapro for almost three months and I popped some beta blockers before hand. oh god, it's crazy how those work. but thank god for them. they work wonders. usually I can't sleep at night because I am worrying about presentations....but I have been sleeping pretty well and I haven't been stressing myself out about it as much as I usually would. 

 just wanted to share all of that. oral presenations are one of my biggest fears.... 

I guess while I'm at it I just want to make a list and sort of contemplate how I am more content about certain things in my life: 
- I have an internship....which lead to a job... I actually enjoy the people and usually enjoy talking to them and when it's quiet I ACTUALLY WANT TO TALK! 

- I made friends in my classes! Who I've talked to on the phone a bit, studied with, ate lunch with!!!!

- I dated a guy for a couple months (although it didn't work out  but hey, uhhh it was a learning experience?) and I haven't dated for a couple years. 

-I am able to even ask strangers and classmates questions (usually!), something I would absolutely avoid in the past!

-I am a bit more articulate and organize my thoughts better.

again, thank god for the lexapro, but I have been forcing myself to do a lot of these things and DARING myself to feel uncomfortable and daring life to try to make me feel ****ty. I love the feel of overcoming something that I thought I could never have.

well, I still think I kind of made an *** (maybe???) outta myself today just because I always think I look so silly when I talk in front of a lot of people, but I am going to sleep well because I accomplished this 

love you all on this board. this is great support here. NO ONE else would understand where the hell I am coming from, ha.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

pokey said:


> well, I still think I kind of made an *** (maybe???) outta myself today just because I always think I look so silly when I talk in front of a lot of people, but I am going to sleep well because I accomplished this
> 
> .


Hey dont look at any negatives here, you got up and you did it! Just focus on the positives and be proud of yourself, well done!!! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

sounds like your doing brilliantly at the moment, niiice work ay!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Great job, Pokey! :boogie :boogie :boogie
Remember, a lot of those successes were your doing. :yes


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

You're doing wonderful! Keep it up, and remember - it's okay to take credit for your achievements!


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

You're doing awesome, pokey!!


----------



## Cherry (May 30, 2006)

:yay Hooray for you, just keep thinking positive!


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

You did it. :banana . Good job!


----------



## pokey (Dec 18, 2005)

aww heheh I love you all.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Awesome job! , you did something I could never do, give an oral report.


----------

